# Emerge error: kde-base/kig-3.5.5

## hennep

 *Quote:*   

> touch dummy.cpp
> 
> /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o dummy.lo dummy.cpp
> 
> /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkigpart.la -rpath
> ...

 

Ik heb nog geen post kunnen vinden van anderen die dit probleem ook hadden.

ondertussen geprobeerd:

etc-update

revdep-rebuild (foutmelding)

revdep-rebuild -X (geslaagd)

reboot

Het probleem blijft, iemand een idee wat te doen?

----------

## koenderoo

Niet echt een antwoord, mogelijk wel de reden: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kig/Bugs

Is dus waarschijnlijk een bug die al gerapporteerd is. Met andere woorden: achterover zitten en wachten tot de bug gefixed is, of proberen de bug zelf te vinden en op te lossen.

----------

## hennep

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> achterover zitten en wachten

 

mijn specialiteit  :Smile: 

afwachten dus.

----------

## koenderoo

Zat net nog even door te klikken op die bug, maar ze hebben eventueel een workaround voor je:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> when compiled from source after uncompressing the kdeedu-3.5.5 tarball this
> 
> problem does not present itself.
> ...

 

Stond helemaal onderaan de bugreport

----------

## hennep

Enig idee hoe ik zo'n "tarball uncompress" ??

Ik heb nog een poging gedaan om een binary package te installeren maar helaas, dat werkt ook niet:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -G kde-base/kig
> 
> Fetching binary packages info...
> 
> cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'
> ...

 

Wat moet ik precies doen om vanuit zo'n tarball te installeren?

----------

## koenderoo

Als je werkt met X (KDE of Gnome bijvoorbeeld) dan kun je vaak via de explorer (Konqueror) via het rechtermuismenu aangeven dat je de tarball wilt uitpakken. 

Werk je vanuit een shell dan gebruik je 

```
tar -xvjf [bestandsnaam.bz2] [locatie waar het naar uitgepakt moet worden]
```

Daarna ga je naar de map waar je alles hebt uitgepakt en daar staat meestal een README of INSTALL file in. Die geeft dan wel aan wat je moet doen.

Meestal komt het er op neer dat je het volgende moet doen:

```
.configure

make 

```

----------

## hennep

Nooit geweten dat zo'n ding een tarball heet. Ik was die term al wel vaker tegengekomen maar had dit nooit met tar in verband gebracht.

compileren lukt wel maar daarna wil "emerge -u" nug steeds kig-3.5.5 installeren.

Hoe kan ik voorkomen dat bij een update dze pakketten worden geinstalleerd *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kig-3.5.5  USE="arts kdeenablefinal -debug -kig-scripting -xinerama"
> ...

 

Volgens mij heb ik die troep helemaal niet nodig. Ik verwacht dat het om een afhankelijkheid met een of andere spelletje gaat. En als dat een update van mijn systeem in de weg staat dan kies ik voor opruimen.

Is er een tooltje waarmee je afhankelijkheden zichtbaar kun maken?

----------

## koenderoo

Dat tooltje heet emerge zelf: emerge -t kig

Als je zeker weet dat kig zo werkt, kun je er voor zorgen dat kig niet meer geinstalleerd wordt door deze te masken in /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## hennep

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -t kig 

 

Daarmee krijg je te zien waarvan kig afhankelijk is, geen enkel programma dus. Wat ik wil weten is welke pakketten afhankelijk zijn van kig. 

Ik ben er ondertussen al uit. Het probleemgeval is kde-meta. Moesten er eerst 222 pakketten worden bijgewerkt. Na het verwijderen van kde-meta hoeven er nog maar 31 

Hiermee is het kig probleem niet opgelost maar mijn systeem doet het weer. 

Koenderoo, bedankt voor je hulp.

----------

## koenderoo

graag gedaan!   :Cool: 

----------

